# Show Prospect Opinions



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m not knowledgeable but I think you also need videos of them walking to see their movement


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

They are both darling! 

Who is the breeder? Something about the coat texture is throwing me off and it may be something in their lines or just these photos. 

Are they evaluating the litter at 6 weeks?

5 weeks is not a forgiving age to photograph puppies and not an age I'd feel comfortable evaluating. 

Hopefully they are evaluating at 8 weeks and they send new photos. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Carefully study these illustrations of correct vs incorrect body structure, here and here, so you can use it as reference when you get photos of them a little older and better stacked.

Seeing good pics of the body structure and coat quality of the sire & dam may give you a good indication of how the pups will turn out. I'm curious too if either parent or any of the four grandparents were show champions in AKC or UKC. 

I use @ArreauStandardPoodle has a measuring stick for one of the best of the best show breeders. She's a member here and an excellent breeder in Canada, and here's her website. If you want to see photos of spoos that have champ parents and many go on to win themselves, take a look at her FB page for lots of pics for comparison to Candy and Bunny.


----------



## partigirl1998 (Apr 23, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I’m not knowledgeable but I think you also need videos of them walking to see their movement





AluePoodles said:


> They are both darling!
> 
> Who is the breeder? Something about the coat texture is throwing me off and it may be something in their lines or just these photos.
> 
> ...


Rhapsody Standard Poodles is the breeder, they did just have blowouts in the first pictures.

they are doing evaluations at 6 weeks. This would be the time I’d have to decide as that’s when they start taking deposits.


----------



## partigirl1998 (Apr 23, 2021)

Vita said:


> Carefully study these illustrations of correct vs incorrect body structure, here and here, so you can use it as reference when you get photos of them a little older and better stacked.
> 
> Seeing good pics of the body structure and coat quality of the sire & dam may give you a good indication of how the pups will turn out. I'm curious too if either parent or any of the four grandparents were show champions in AKC or UKC.
> 
> I use @ArreauStandardPoodle has a measuring stick for one of the best of the best show breeders. She's a member here and an excellent breeder in Canada, and here's her website. If you want to see photos of spoos that have champ parents and many go on to win themselves, take a look at her FB page for lots of pics for comparison to Candy and Bunny.


Sire is UKC grand Champ and dam is close to her championship in UKC.
Thank you for the resources! I’ve been having trouble finding some!


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

partigirl1998 said:


> Rhapsody Standard Poodles is the breeder, they did just have blowouts in the first pictures.
> 
> they are doing evaluations at 6 weeks. This would be the time I’d have to decide as that’s when they start taking deposits.


Ahhh, well that's unfortunate. There's things I like and dislike about both of them, but 5-6 weeks isn't the time to pick puppies apart as they drastically change from week to week until 8-9 weeks. I'm not sure why the breeder is doing evals so young and not picking placements themselves. 

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's so adorable. What a darling photo. I haven't seen what a puppy post blow out looks like until now.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

You're a lot farther along than me. I've been tentatively looking for a breeder for my own show hopeful puppy. Not found THE one yet. I just asked this question not so long ago to the UKC group & was told the best time to evaluate (most of the time) is 8 weeks. That you have a very good idea of what you'll get as an adult at 8 weeks. So it's unfortunate for a decision like this its unfortunate you have to pic at 6. 

Both puppies are adorable. I'm by NO means skilled at this yet so do keep that in mind & take my thoughts with a grain of salt but I like Bunny best at this point. I like the nose pigmentation. Candy is adorable too but sometimes she looks a slightly long but that's most likely how she's stacked. You have a tough decision.


----------



## partigirl1998 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi all! I appreciate the input! I talked to a lot of people outside of the forum as well and I was basically told that neither would be good show prospects (especially as a starting dog) so I've decided to decline at this time and to keep looking! I now know that evaluations should be done at 8 weeks. I'm also glad I didn't put a deposit down before 8 weeks. I did talk to the breeder and she will be having evaluations done at 8 weeks instead. I wished her luck and thanked her for her time. Thanks again!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad it worked out where you didn't start off on the wrong foot. I hope to see pics of your future show pup in the future when you find THE one


----------



## EpicQuestPoodles (Apr 29, 2021)

partigirl1998 said:


> Hi all! I appreciate the input! I talked to a lot of people outside of the forum as well and I was basically told that neither would be good show prospects (especially as a starting dog) so I've decided to decline at this time and to keep looking! I now know that evaluations should be done at 8 weeks. I'm also glad I didn't put a deposit down before 8 weeks. I did talk to the breeder and she will be having evaluations done at 8 weeks instead. I wished her luck and thanked her for her time. Thanks again!


Are you looking for a show prospect dog?


----------

